# Goblin mini advice?



## Spongebob (3/3/18)

Hi, recently got a Goblin mini just because it was cheap and i could 

Anyone have experience with this RTA or have nice builds i can do in it? 

Thanx  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

Spongebob said:


> Hi, recently got a Goblin mini just because it was cheap and i could
> 
> Anyone have experience with this RTA or have nice builds i can do in it?
> 
> ...


Which version did you get?

If it’s the V3 are you running single coil or dual coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (3/3/18)

If it's the v3 single coil ni80 24ga 7wraps 3mm worked well for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

Friep said:


> If it's the v3 single coil ni80 24ga 7wraps 3mm worked well for me.


Agreed. The v3 works well with simple wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (4/3/18)

Oops seems like the V1? no wonder it was cheap 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

Spongebob said:


> Oops seems like the V1? no wonder it was cheap
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


The one with the glass drip tip?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (4/3/18)

Spongebob said:


> Oops seems like the V1? no wonder it was cheap
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with the V1. It’s a classic in my books (still have my 2 neatly packed away). The only issue was the bottom screw filling method.
Do a search on here, there’s a thread with wicking and build tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob (4/3/18)

Yeah the glass drip tip finally managed to take it apart today and im gonna need some magnifying goggles LOL  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

If you find a good build got the v1 please include me in the reply please. I am going to have to build the little bugger once I am discharged after some more testing this week to see what's wrong with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> If you find a good build got the v1 please include me in the reply please. I am going to have to build the little bugger once I am discharged after some more testing this week to see what's wrong with me.


Mine worked best with simple wire builds and not too much cotton. 

Once you get it right it’s a really good little tank. 

I have the v3 you can have if you keen?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

Let's talk after I have built this one, I need to get rid of a couple of things first before I can invest again. Didn't want to add this weekend due to uncertainty with what will happen as I may not have connectivity, so may list next weekend. Let's also see if I lie it a lot?
On another note, thev0.7 coil sratted giving bad taste today, so had to replace. Will test the new one I have in, also 0.7 and as I have a better juice, let's see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (5/3/18)

I had the v1 and loved it .

Awesome little flavor monster .

Think my build was 26g 6 wrap 2mm ID 

The only tricky thing was the wicking but once you get that right the tank is great .

The art of wicking this tank was not to use to much cotton . the wick must just touch the deck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/18)

@Room Fogger said "... I am going to have to build the little bugger once I am discharged after some more testing this week to see what's wrong with me. "
Best of luck with the tests. Hope all goes well. 
I have the V2. I still use it from time to time. It's a real classic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/3/18)

Start with a 2mm ID, I eventually settled on a 1.5mm ID!

Great little tank, the bottom-filling screw thing was just ridiculous though!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie (5/3/18)

This guys review gives some great tips on coiling and wicking.
used it when I initially got the V1 (Was my first tank too) and this was invaluable




EDIT: cause I spell like a potato

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (5/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Start with a 2mm ID, I eventually settled on a 1.5mm ID!
> 
> Great little tank, the bottom-filling screw thing was just ridiculous though!


Ridiculous now yes but at the time it was the shit .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Ahmed Kara (5/3/18)

Great tank , especially for MTL vaping, needs micro coils and a very precise wick. Flavour was awesome. Which version is it ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (6/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> The one with the glass drip tip?


V1 is a great little atty.I have used most any build and mine currently has a Clapton and I may try vapeing it again,this was my favorite for a time.Don't lose that screw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos (6/3/18)

The tricky wicking eventually had me retire mine.

From what I remember it was essential that you not put too much wick in the juice holes unless you like dry hits  . Thinking about it now the whole bow tie method should be spot on for the Goblin.

I found that dual 28g Kanthal 1.5 ID (8 wraps on each coil) worked quite nicely for what i was vaping at the time (tropical ice).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

